# New people on the block



## RangerTerry (Sep 25, 2018)

I have finally got around to registering and hope I will be able to help sometime soon.
Best wishes to all. VW t4 transporter soon to be a camper van
Terry and Steph

thanks!


----------



## The laird (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy good luck with the conversion


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 25, 2018)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------

